# Trainer in Orange County, CA or vicinity?



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My 4.5 months GSD female was recently boarded with Lisa Maze, a trainer in Northern California that trains similarly as Michael Ellis. Since I live in Southern California, do you know of anyone that uses similar techniques to help me continue this training more frequently in Southern California (specifically in Orange County)?

Any trainer suggestions in general will be greatly welcomed too. I've looked up a couple but feel unsure as I don't know if their techniques would conflict with what the GSD has already started. I'd like to enroll the GSD in a local obedience class. I'm also looking for any puppy socialization classes or events. Thank you.


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*trainer*

Are you close enough to oceanside ca 92058. If so, I have a trainer that saved my gsh from being rehomed..


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*trainer*

If you are close enough, he might travel to you.
Sometimes finding a good trainer can make all the difference between bringing your dog to a shelter or rehoming it. I was one day away from rehoming my 8 month ger shep pup. I wanted to tell fellow craigslisters that, after using 2 other trainers and spending a lot of money with no results that lasted, , the third one I found, is amazing. My 8 month old pup used to run around the house, go into the garbages, bark, jump on counters and take anything he wanted and chase the cat all over the house. And bark. After just 3 visits, all has stopped. This trainer works with all dogs and he is also trained with police and border patrol dogs so he knows how to handle the mild to the strongest dogs. My dog respects him like crazy and this respect is being transferred to me as well. which is the key. He doesn't advertise, I dont think he needs to. If you have gotten NO RESULTS THAT LASTED , from your trainer, then he is the trainer you need. I wont post his info here, but if you want to ask me questions, I'd be happy to answer. I know that he offers private classes at your home and he also does group classes which can be less of a cost. Either way. it's a win win. . Bottom line is when using a trainer get a few references. There are a lot of good trainers out there. A good reference is the key to your success.


----------

